# New Rig for 3d Works compatible with old pc



## fusebulb (Dec 22, 2010)

hello friends
I am new to this forum, read quite a bit, i was quite impressed with the talk here, some of u are very knowledgable and wise considering a lot of u are very young, anyways my question is i am a 3d artist doing freelance work, i have a branded acer machine, core2duo, 2gb ram, it has served me well, but now with my more demanding work, esp. in After Effects, Maya, Real Flow, etc. it doesnt seem to be enough, so pls suggest me a new machine for 3d (no gaming), i would prefer Intel, also no quadro cards i think they are too expensive, pls suggest a good cheaper alternative. 

Budget is 50-55k, without monitor, and one more imp thing, i want to run both the new and the old machine simultaneously, i would prefer to work on the new machine and render on the old machine, both of them should work on one monitor, keyb and mouse, pls i need suggestions from u experts 

thanks


----------



## vickybat (Dec 22, 2010)

@ fusebulb

Hello and welcome to TDF mate.As far your config goes, check the following:
*
1. AMD Phenom II X6 1090T @ 11k
2. ASUS M4A87TD/USB3   @ 5.7K
3. G.Skill F3-12800CL7D-4GBRM (2Gx2) @ 4.7k
4. ATI FireGL V7700 @ 12.5k
5. Corsair 550VX PSU  @ 4.7K
6. WD 1 TB Black 6Gbps SATA3 @ 5K
7. Cooler Master HAF 922  @ 6.7K
8. APC 1000VA @  5k
9. Logitech 3 Button Scroll @ 0.3k
10.Logitech KB-200 @ 0.4k

Total = 56k.*

You can cut down on budget by going for a cheaper cabinet like* Cooler Master Elite 430 @ 2.8k *instead of *HAF 922*. You haven't mentioned speakers so didn't include in the rig.

Overall a balanced rig for all the works you are going to do. The cpu is very good at rendering and the firegl card will handle all rendering works effortlessly. The hexcore cpu's of amd are great in rendering and video encoding tasks owing to more no. of physical cpu cores. A similar performing intel rig will be more expensive so stick with amd. All those RUMORS about heating issues with amd are nothing but MYTHS. This is the most Value For Money cpu for the tasks you have mentioned.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 22, 2010)

Please fill up the PC building Template. It will help us to suggest you more appropriately.


----------



## fusebulb (Dec 22, 2010)

thanks vickybat 

Very tempting config, one question how does phenom x6 1090T compare to i5 or even i7, i know i7 will go out of budget, but my work involves lot of rendering, sometimes the machine is rendering for days continuously, so priority is rendering power, if i5 or i7 is giving me considerably more rendering power than i might even stretch the budget a little bit, if the difference is not too much than x6 phenom is perfect.

Also pls advise how to run both computers simultaneously, lets say i have windows 7 64bit on the new computer and xp on the old, will my maya files be compatible in both pcs for rendering?


----------



## vickybat (Dec 22, 2010)

@ *fusebulb*

Yes please do what *cilus* suggested. It gives us a clearer picture and helps us in suggesting you better.

Regarding your intel config. query , the  i7 950's performance is similar to 1090t in rendering but that the latter is cheaper. i7 950 + asus x58 sabertooth will cost you around 26k whereas the current one is within 17k and therefore much cheaper and performance is similar. But i7 950 is great in gaming but you have no intentions of gaming. As for i5 , its inferior to amd x6 in rendering and video encoding tasks. 

So a phenom 2 x6 will be perfect for you.

Regarding your second question, i don't think there will be any compatibility issues. Your maya files will run fine in the new machine. Talk about running them simultaneously , you can do it but each rig should have a separate display. One display or monitor cannot share two systems simultaneously.


----------



## fusebulb (Dec 22, 2010)

wow now i am very much convinced about amd x6 phenom, thanks vickybat for all the information, i really appreciate it, i knew i will not get disappointed here, now to catch some good dealers in Mumbai.

I googled for running two systems simultaneously and i came across some KVM switch which allows u to swtich between two computers by just pressing a button, how cool is that, i will research more about it and decide if i want to buy it.

Also if u can direct me to where i can get the above hardware in Mumbai, for e.g. ATI FireGL V7700 card is not listed on theitwares and primeabgb


----------



## vickybat (Dec 22, 2010)

All the components i posted are readily available in *smc international*. Check their website* www.smcinternational.in/.*

You can order online from smc international.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 22, 2010)

I guess you will need a KVM switch to run both PCs on same monitor,KB mouse.

Also you can get all the stuff from Lamington Road. Some Mumbai dude can tell the exact shop.

Vickybat's rig looks good. I'll make a few suggestions
1) No need for the FireGL. You won't be working with that huge polygons and textures.
2) CUDA can be useful here.


----------



## fusebulb (Dec 22, 2010)

there are some nice reviews on 1090T at guru3d, i am glad i changed my mind about this, one question is will the cooling solution come with the proc. or i have to buy it separately, and if separately what do u recommend, and do u recommend overclocking this processor as i have never tried something like this, is it advisable


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 22, 2010)

Although the stock cooler (Yes it comes with the CPU) is good enough, you might want to get CM Hyper 212+ for 1.8k esp if you want to overclock. The 1090T can overclock upto 4GHz - 4.2GHz easily. 

You can buy the Hyper 212+ later if you are unsatisfied with the performance of stock cooler. Also overclock it later (after a few months).


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 22, 2010)

AMD Phenom II x6 1090t @ 11.5k
Asrock 890GX Extreme3 @ 7.2k
G.Skill F3-12800CL8Q-8GBRM (2Gx4) @ 7.5k
ATI FirePro V4800 @ 11k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.8k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
Cooler Master USP 100 @ 3k 

Total - 47.7k


----------



## fusebulb (Dec 22, 2010)

@Ishu Gupta

thanks for the info, i will stick with the stock cooler for now

@ Jaskanwar Singh

Thanks for your config, now there are choices more headache
i wonder which graphic card to go for ATI FireGL V7700 / ATI FirePro V4800 
and between these mobo Asrock 890GX Extreme3/ASUS M4A87TD/USB3

i should research on these, or if anyone can throw some light on this


----------



## vickybat (Dec 22, 2010)

@ fusebulb

Buddy. firepro v4800 is amd's latest breed of workstation cards featuring dx11, full shader model 5.0, 400 stream processors and hardware tesselation which the firegl v7700 lacks cause it belongs to the previous generation of rv770 chips or older amd 3series.

So v4800 is better and performs close to its higher sibling the v5800 in some benchmarks. Check out the v5800 but if price is too high, settle for the v4800.

Talking about mobo's, definitely the asrock one is superior owing to the 890 chipset,3 way crossfire. Since you won't be doing a crossfire , you can settle for the asus as its cheaper. Otherwise go for the asrock as its a great board and not that expensive.

Amd processors do not respond properly to faster memory as their memory controller is not as efficient as intel. So going for low latency rams will help here and thats why i suggested the gskill rams with a cas latency of 7. You can go for 8gb(2x4) but opt for low latency ones like the ones i had suggested.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 22, 2010)

The asus u mentioned vicky is 4 phase with 4 pin etx.!

The asus u mentioned vicky is 4 phase with 4 pin etx. So pairing it with 125w processor is bad.

@op
go for 8gb ram. 
V4800 is better.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 23, 2010)

@ jas
Ok mate. Then check ASUS M4A87TD-EVO @ 6.4k . Its got 8+1 phase power design.

Op can go for this to save a bit else the asrock one looks rock solid and is quite feature rich.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 23, 2010)

This one is again bad as it has 4 pin eps. I have to change it in the guide. Moreover why should he save on mobo? Asrock is well within his budget. My total was 46k.


----------



## fusebulb (Dec 23, 2010)

good u people came up with the compatibility issue, this is one of my major concerns, if asrock is compatible with the x6 processor as it is a 8+1 phase (sorry but i have no understanding of all this ) i am more of a software person, so i am going to go by your judgement.

And going by ur PSU suggestion Corsair 550VX i hope that is sufficient for the above rig, which includes ATI V4800 card, do i need a ram cooler also, bcoz i had noticed in my studio all the PCs had ram coolers installed (although they were dell workstations) but still.

@ Ishu Gupta
You suggested CUDA can be useful, can u elaborate on this, i understand u are talking about CUDA enabled graphic card, but exactly which one, and how it is going to be more useful than the other card suggested


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 23, 2010)

U should consider 1055t @ 8.7k and firepro v5800 @ 27k also.
If u wont oc even a good 4+1 phase like gigabyte 880gma ud2h will do the job.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 23, 2010)

@ fusebulb

1055t can be paired with good 4+1 phase boards as its a 95 watt cpu(check before buying)
and has lesser power requirements. But 1055t is not a black edition processor whereas the 1090t is so overclocking is a breeze in the latter.

I would say 1090t + asrock 890gx would be a good future proof setup. As for the rendering card, stick with v4800 as v5800 is not worth the price as v4800 performs close to v5800.

Regarding cuda (compute unified device architecture), its an nvidia architecture which involves nvidia gpu in normal computational tasks usually done by cpu. Its programming is done in c and its derivatives because of its  flexibiity. The gpu understands the instruction sets and processes tasks accordingly.

Here you need a dedicated rendering card and though nvidia quadro is better, they cost too much. So amd is the best for you.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 23, 2010)

vickybat said:


> Here you *need* a dedicated rendering card and though nvidia quadro is better, they cost too much. So amd is the best for you.



He hardly needs a workstation card. He will hardly use as many polygon that will make a difference between a workstation card and a consumer card. A single guy wouldn't (mostly cannot) need to use that many polygons. Workstation card are more useful for studios etc.

And Maya (with a plugin) and AfterEffects will benefit from CUDA giving him faster rendering times.


----------



## fusebulb (Dec 23, 2010)

But cuda is also a workstation card isnt it if u are talking about nvidia quadro, or is there any other cards with cuda enabled

@ Ishu
You are right in that poly count is not huge in my scenes, but they tend to get ram heavy and usually take a lot of time for a single frame rendering, bcoz, i generally end up using Global Illumination, high anti aliasing values and other things for better rendering quality, so i want to cut down on rendering time, which is CPU based in most softwares, but i am not sure if Real Flow simulation is GPU based or CPU based, i have a feeling even that is CPU based, i am not entirely sure, but if the V4800 helps in my work for even 15-20% speeding up it will be worth it in the long run


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 23, 2010)

Consumer nvidia cards also support CUDA.


----------



## fusebulb (Dec 23, 2010)

@ Ishu 
Can u specify which card are u talking about and will the nvidia card be compatible with the AMD setup (sorry for being silly, but i am a novice when it comes to hardware)


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 23, 2010)

Any nvidia card buddy (GTX460, GTX570 etc). And yep they are compatible.


----------



## fusebulb (Dec 23, 2010)

after going thru lot of comparisons between gtx 460, quadros and fireGL, now i am tilting towards gtx 460, it kind of suits my requirements i think, although ideal would be high end quadro or FireGL, but obviously its the budget thing, so as for now it is gtx 460


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 23, 2010)

Yeah I too read a few articles/threads and in my *opinion* a GTX 460 2GB would be best for you. A workstation card performing better than GTX 460 would cost you insane amount of money. Just add some coolers along with the GTX460.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 23, 2010)

ishu can you give a link saying CUDA on GTX460 performs better than 4800 firepro?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 23, 2010)

@ Jas
Its not CUDA. Its the general performance.
Reasons
1) V4800 is a low end entry level workstation card whereas gtx460 is a med-high end consumer card.
2) Biggest thing consumer card lack, that make them a poorer choice against workstation cards, is memory. BUT 2GB VRAM can hold upto 20M polygons. OP would need more unless he renders huge sceneries.
3) Another con for consumer card is high temp during rendering. So I suggested slapping a few fans along with the GTX.
4) A huge plus for consumer cards is price. A similar workstation cost something like 1L or something insane.

So for a single guy a GTX 460 is good, though I would suggest him to try and go for GTX 570.

Closed the tabs in the afternoon and they(links) are lost in my history. 

So thats what I still remember 

AMD Phenom II x6 1090t @ 11.5k
Asrock 890GX Extreme3 @ 7.2k
G.Skill 1x4GB DDR3 1333MHz CL7 @ 4k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.8k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
Cooler Master 690 Advanced @ 6k
GTX 460 *2GB* @ 12.5k
APC 1KVA @ 5k
Total - 53.7k 

Add another stick of 4GB RAM later (or now if budget permits).


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 23, 2010)

wait now...let me research a bit.. in the way of finding interesting articles...


----------



## aby geek (Dec 23, 2010)

guys ws cards are real processing units , geforce are just accelerators they only help speeding up work in application viewports.

op has a brilliant budget , the v4800 and v5800 suggested jasji are great.ws cards will cut the processor rendering load to half in most scenarios.

whereas i would suggest op should consider core i7 xeons in his budget as well.

*hothardware.com/Reviews/AMD-ATI-FirePro-Roundup-V7800-V4800-V3800/?page=2
check this.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 23, 2010)

^
GTX 470 has more CUDA cores and a higher core clock than Quadro 5000 (costs $1800). It renders faster except when it gets bottlenecked by is 1.25GB of RAM.

And actually Quadro 5000 is faster than GTX 470 in Viewpoint 2.0. 


BTW OP needs a hotfix 3 to Maya 2011 to get the GTX to support Viewpoint in it.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 23, 2010)

iam not talking about viewpoint 2.0.

and ws cards are dedicated processors for cgi and graphics , well heres a link lets decide acc to it if it is legit source.

*www.videocardbenchmark.net/high_end_gpus.html


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes that is because GTX (2GB in 460 1.5GB in 580) lacks VRAM compared to teslas and quadros (6GB in Tesla 2070 and 3GB in Tesla 2050)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 23, 2010)

see this - Welcome to CGarchitect.com


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 23, 2010)

@aby geek
GTX 570 (Rs 22k) is higher than Quadro 6000 ($6000/Rs 3Lakh) in that benchmarks. 
GTX 460 is ahead V7800 and slightly behind Quadro 5000.

And its a synthetic benchmark. Worth nothing except e-peen IMO.

@ Jas
*jeffpatton.net/2010/11/06/gtxquadr...days-gpu-selections-for-rendering/#comment-89

A newish review.
Comparing GTX470 to Quadro 5000. He says it gets hot (known problem for that card).
Also read the comments.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 24, 2010)

@ ishu gupta

I think if the op is not at all into gaming then a ws card will prove better for him here. The reason is different driver setup for ws and gaming chips. Gaming cards need single precision floating point which has less accuracy in which games don't utilize whereas in workstation cards , the drivers are optimised to deliver a double precision floating point which has more accuracy in rendering and cad applications. So they can't be compared.

If op would have intentions of gaming,then he can go for gtx 460 or gtx 570 or even radeons. But in this case workstation cards are better suited.

@ op

Go for v4800 or v5800 whatever your budget permits.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 24, 2010)

bhai thts what i have been saying,you wronged me then repeated what i sayed sheesh !!
fire pro series is good for him,quadro is out of question. we began comparing geforce vs fire pro so thats how it is. if op wants geforce i think nothing above 450 gts is required.

and about quadro being beaten by top end gaming card ,its totally diff hardware dont compare it with benchmarks,
when you have a ws card ,in rendering it takes all the hardwork from your cpu. in other words its another cpu for rendering cgi.

game cards whereas aim at acceleration of rich content and apps,but offloading the cpu is not there bit,they will reach ther but not yet.


----------



## fusebulb (Dec 24, 2010)

wow guys i just got to know about the new Mental Images Iray rendering which is a total GPU rendering solution, never worked on a GPU renderer before, it was quite impressive, in its speed and quality, if it can live upto the expectations, i am definitely going to try it out.

Plus the Autodesk FAQ about Iray are only talking about GTX, Quadro and Tesla cards there is no mention of any ATI FireGL cards, maybe because it is dependent mainly on CUDA cores for rendering, so ideally u can have multiple GPUs for faster rendering, so i can add two or even three cards in future for even faster output, its very exciting, so the scales are getting heavily in favor of GTX 460 2GB.

One limitation about this is your scene size cannot go more than the memory size on your card including the textures, so the higher the memory on the card the better, right now 2GB is what i am aiming for.

Plus this is where the future is heading, there is a VRAY GPU solution on the way, even Maya is talking of having GPU rendering thru Mental Ray, so this sounds more of a future proof solution


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 24, 2010)

some benefits - (if op needs any of those)



> Why Choose the Quadro Workstation Board Over NVIDIA GeForce?
> 
> Today’s high performance consumer graphics boards while possessing extremely powerful graphics performance, are primarily designed for gaming performance, whereas professional visual imaging and 3D applications have more intricate needs that require additional features and a different balance in some aspects of the graphics boards features.
> 
> ...



what  i have inferred is quadros and firepros may render fast but the amount of ram on those budget quadro is just 768mb (fx1800) and it costs> 25k. the performance of GTX480 is very much comparable to those professional cards. its got 1.5GB memory. more mem will help render more complex scenes. moreover GTX570 and 580 also have about equal shaders and more clock. 
so acc. to me gtx570 or 580 will serve better.


----------



## fusebulb (Dec 24, 2010)

But autodesk has scared me by saying that Geforce (GTX) cards are not recommended for data centers meaning rendering farms which render continuously for months, bcoz Iray puts a lot of load on the graphic cards for rendering, i'm not saying i will be rendering for months continuously, but there are times when my pc is rendering for 3-4 days continuously, so will it melt my GTX 460, any ideas or any cooling solutions to counter this.

Plus will the Asrock mobo support multiple GTX 460 cards, in future


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 24, 2010)

@ aby geek


> bhai thts what i have been saying,you wronged me then repeated what i sayed sheesh !!


When did I repeat anything you said.
And that benchmark link was posted by you. Double Sheesh !! !!

@ Jas
Yeah, I agree
OP should go for GTX570/580 if 1.5GB RAM is enough (and budget) or GTX460 2GB or wait for GTX580 3GB.

@vickybat
Check the link I posted above your post and the link Jas posted.

CM 690 Advanced cabinet has a graphic card cooling thing. Or you can try liquid cooling.
And some GeForce cards (470 480) were quite hot. Maybe that warning was intended towards them.

Anyways there is a lot of difference between 1 month and 3-4 days (which might decrease to 2 days with your new rig). Still lets dig up some more articles.

EDIT : found this
CGTalk - CUDA wars:Quadro vs GTX vs Tesla



> I am soooo sick and tired of non-technical people claiming that this or that "pro" card has to be better because it costs 10X as much as the "gaming" card.
> 
> As long as the limitations of "gaming" cards is taken into consideration, there are essentially no reasons I can see to consider a "pro" card. The biggest issue is obviously memory, but like Jeff posted, you can find the GTX cards with 2GBs of RAM, and concerning the heat issue, either water cooling or some more fans are far cheaper than the $1000+ that it would cost to get the slower Quadro card. The longevity of the card is essentially a non-issue because it should either be covered by a warranty, or if it does crap-out on you out of warranty, it would be cheaper to buy TEN "gaming" cards versus one "pro" card.


That quote sums up my view on this GTX Vs Quadro.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 24, 2010)

oh ok my bad vicky  said v4800 and v5800 are the way to go.

but seriously what about sub 20k quadros?

and i posted the link coz i wanted to know wether its acredible source o not cz its a benchmark makers site.

if op's usage is grandly supported by nvidia ,then wont gtx 560 would be a better deal?
if he can wait that is


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 24, 2010)

sub 20k quadros abygeek will be a waste of money IMO. because those quadros and firepros have liscensed drivers they cost a lot. those offer more adujstable settings according to various needs. so if op needs those benefits of quadros i listed above he can look at them.

otherwise GTX570 or 580 will serve him well. these have enough memory, CUDA cores and clock. so good balance of everything IMO.

so my renewed suggestion-

AMD Phenom II x6 1055t @ 8.7k
Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H @ 5.5k
G.Skill F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH (2Gx2) @ 3.7k
MSI/Zotac GTX580 @ 28k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
CM USP100 @ 3k

Total - 55.3k


----------



## fusebulb (Dec 24, 2010)

@ jas
GTX 580 is good but 28 k is overpriced as it is new, plus it has only 1.5 GB Mem
instead i think GTX460 2GB is a better bet with less than half the price, even if i 
install two of them, then the performance will way surpass then a single GTX580 card
i do plan to install a second card at a later stage, after say 3-4 months as i am planning to use 3ds Max Iray renderer which is GPU based, and more CUDA cores the better

Also i need a good cooling solution if available and a good mobo to support at least 2 GTXs including with extra cooling if reqd. So pls suggest an appropriate mobo which has ample power and space for two cards or maybe more, which will future proof my rig


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 25, 2010)

> AMD Phenom II x6 1090t @ 11.5k
> Gigabyte GA-890FXA-UD5 @ 10.2k
> G.Skill 1x4GB DDR3 1333MHz CL7 @ 4k
> Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.8k
> ...


My config from last page.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 25, 2010)

fusebulb said:


> @ jas
> GTX 580 is good but 28 k is overpriced as it is new, plus it has only 1.5 GB Mem
> instead i think GTX460 2GB is a better bet with less than half the price, even if i
> install two of them, then the performance will way surpass then a single GTX580 card
> ...



GTX580 is top performer and is priced right. it even performs close to dual gpu HD5970. 

U cant SLI on AMD chipset boards! moreover refer to the link ishu posted. when you combine say 2 GTX460 2GB the memory doesnt become double. its not cumulative. rendering apps only see whats loaded on a single gpu. the scenes fit into each card individually. so 2gb for both cards.

multiple gpus will only render fast but SLI of GTX460 is behind GTX580 in games. single GTX580 beats GTX460 in SLI in gaming. a GTX460 2GB costs 14.7k. so 2 of them - 29.4k. GTX580 is at 28.7k. 

NVIDIA's GeForce GTX 580: Fermi Refined - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

580 - 512 CUDA cores
460 - 336 CUDA cores

moreover 2 cards mean more heat and noise as comapared to a single card.

@ishu 
how will a 1090t and 10k board benefit him?. where did you get 460 2GB for 12.5k!
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=34&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=92


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 25, 2010)

^
I looked on SMC but couldn't find it. 12.5k was a guess. 



> moreover 2 cards mean more heat and noise as comapared to a single card.


Good point. BTW check topgears post in "Graphic card queries" thread.

fusebulb can go for 580GTX if 1.5GB is enough.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 25, 2010)

oh i see. 
BTW topgear said the same what we were saying till now. if op needs those extra benefits of rendering cards like i mentioned above he can get them. otherwise nvidia geforce is the way to go. moreover v8700 costs 61k  .


----------



## aby geek (Dec 25, 2010)

jas is right 580 at 28 k is a really sweet deal.

i was wondering wether 3ds max prefers higher clocks or high memory.

jasji can we get any clarification on this?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 25, 2010)

Clock rate maters but CUDA cores are most important.
Memory puts an limit on size rather than speed.


----------



## fusebulb (Dec 25, 2010)

Yes Ishu is spot on

Unfortunately in this case both CUDA cores and memory is important, CUDA cores will help in render speed and the memory will help in loading larger scene size, or limiting the size.

One limitation of GPU rendering is u can only have your polygon size as per the limit of your memory on the GPU, so having more Memory on GPU is crucial.

But fortunately Iray renderer gives u a choice of rendering with CPU/GPU/Hybrid
if your scene size goes above ur GPU limit, u can bypass the GPU and still render with CPU, though it will render many times slower, but it is something u will have to live with.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 26, 2010)

Yeah, otherwise, if polygon size > VRAM, the app will crash.


----------



## fusebulb (Dec 29, 2010)

ok guys, thank u all for ur valuable inputs, after taking all ur suggestions and doing some research myself, i have decided to get these tomorrow from Lamington Road

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
Asrock 890GX Extreme3
Seagate 1TB 7200.12
Corsair VX550W
G.Skill F3-12800CL8Q-8GBRM (2Gx4)
GTX 460 2GB
Cooler Master 690 Advanced

Any last min suggestions, is the PSU vx550w good enuf or i need higher power, thats the only doubt, otherwise i think it shud be fine


----------

